
Tech Elites Recreate Burning Man Inside Their Living Rooms - cgoodmac
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/29/style/what-is-a-soul-salon.html
======
kurthr
It's sounds like Burning Man, without the sun, the dust, the wind, the sky,
the people and traffic, the setup and cleanup, the enormous immersive art...
it's almost exactly like being in the giant living room of a multi-millionaire
with a few artists who invited a bunch of techno-hippies instead of being part
of the artistic impression.

In my opinion, one might as well experience the 16th century by watching Game
of Thrones on HBO.

------
rdl
Please just take drugs, like normal people.

------
Latteland
My group of quite a few beautiful, younger, and richer people getting drunk,
stoned, and taking part in wild sex parties is authentic, and yours is lame,
you poser.

------
mooneater
Did participants really consent to having their photos published?

I would think privacy is part of the appeal of intimate events like this.

~~~
rdl
Given that it was a professional photographer working for the Times, I think
they probably did.

------
king_nothing
Almost naked, dusty, high people might be harder to reproduce accurately.

------
nannotequalnan
SV is the best parody of SV.

i know this might be a "diffusion of responsibility", but it would be nice if
tech elites focused on problems such as rampant homelessness in SF/SV instead
of recreating burning man in their living rooms...

